# 1 hour and it comes alive...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been noticing lately that after about an hour of playing my acoustics, they really start opening up. Something about getting that wood vibrating!

Too bad you have to put them back in the case and have them settle again.:frown: Damn day job.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

When I bought my Seagull, the owners manual said to keep the guitar out of the case and store it by a stereo speaker. The sound vibrations apparently work the guitar in?


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

I've heard that too, and if my little mandolin is any evidence....try shouting any of the string notes into the soundhole....the strings will leap into a vigorous standing wave, much larger than the playing amplitude. I suspect that certain harmonics might be enhanced by sympathetic vibrations...so perhaps a tone generator and a speaker/bracket arrangement to focus the sound into the instument, to bring out the weaker vibrations?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Opening the guitar....*

I've noticed too that I open up after playing for an hour or so. My right hand starts to get more out of the guitar. I have noticed that after an hour of playing all my guitars start to sound better when I play them.

Maybe the molecules in my hand are aligning.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I've noticed too that I open up after playing for an hour or so. My right hand starts to get more out of the guitar. I have noticed that after an hour of playing all my guitars start to sound better when I play them.
> 
> Maybe the molecules in my hand are aligning.


I think it's just that you are getting old! :tongue: 

O.K. just kidding...on a serious note, though... Now, that I am (gasp) over 40, I have to warm up a lot more (well, at all, actually...never did previously). If I play for 30 minutes or so prior to a jam, lesson etc. it really helps. Of course, I may be waking up the guitar too!

I do believe in instruments waking up. I notice it more if I haven't been playing my instruments for a week or more though.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> I do believe in instruments waking up. I notice it more if I haven't been playing my instruments for a week or more though.


That might have had a bit to do with it. I hadn't played the Juber in a few days, the J41 was getting loving prior.


----------

